# شهود يهوه ... من هم ؟؟



## أثيناغورس (4 نوفمبر 2009)

أخوتى و أخواتى فى المنتدى 

هل سمعت هذا الأسم قبلا ؟؟ 

( شهود يهوه ) أو ( جمعية برج المراقبة ) ؟؟  .... هل سمعت أحدا ما يتكلم اليك بمثل هذه الكلمات ( الثيوقراطية) .. ( الرجاء الأرضى) ...؟؟


أحذر ! أنهم شهود يهوه ! 

من هم شهود يهوه ؟؟ 

شهود يهوه هى منظمة عالمية  لها أسم أخر وهو _ ( جمعيات برج المرقبة للكتاب المقدس و الكتب و الكراريس) 

لها أتباع فى عدد من دول العالم .. تعدى عددهم الملايين 

تعتبر جماعة شهود يهوه من الجماعات المرفوضة كنسيا من كل طائفة أو مذهب مسيحى فى كل أرجاء المسكونة ... و  ذلك لتبنيهم عقائد غريبة تخالف المسيحية التقليدية بجميع مذاهبها .. و كذلك لمعادة تلك الجماعة للكنائس المسيحية بشكل عام ...


يعتبر شهود يهوه أنفسهم الجماعة المسيحية الحقيقية الوحيدة فى العالم ... و بأن جماعتهم هى "قناة الأتصال" الوحيدة بين الله و البشر .. و بأن الكتاب المقدس لا يفهم ولا يفسر تفسيرا صحيحا الا عن طريق جماعتهم فقط لا غير .... و الأن مع عرض مختصر لعقائد شهود يهوه 

عقائد شهود يهوه 

عقيدتهم فى الله : 

الله هو الأب وحده ...  و يرفضون الثالوث الأقدس 

عقيدتهم فى المسيح : 

المسيح هو أبن الله الوحيد ..بمعنى أن المسيح هو أول من خلقه الله و جعله أبنا له . أى أن المسيح هو مجرد مخلوق لا أكثر ... وهو أول خلقة الله ... و كذلك هو الذى أستعان به الله لكى يخلق العالم .. أى ان المسيح فى عقيدتهم هو مخلوق و خالق ...  الله خلقه لكى يخلق به العالم ...  أى أن المسيح كلمة الله هو مخلوق و الله كان ذات يوم بلا كلمة ... وهذا الأعتقاد هو ذاته الأعتقاد الأريوسى القديم الذى حاربته الكنيسة فى القرن الرابع .. و ان المسيح هو ذاته الملاك ميخائيل .. يتجاهلون كل النصوص التى تشهد للاهوت المسيح و يفسرونها تفسير ملتوى غير مقنع 

عقيدتهم فى الروح القدس : 

الروح القدس ليس أقنوما .. ولا حتى ملاك ولا شخص ... بل هو مجرد قوة غير عاقلة يطلقون عليها ( قوة الله الفعالة)  على حد تعبيرهم .. يشبهونها بقوة الكهرباء مثلا .. 


عقيدتهم فى الروح : 

الروح هى مجرد قوة الحياة و هى تفنى بمجرد موت الأنسان ... أى أن الأنسان عندما يموت لا يكون له وجود لا فى فردوس ولا فى جحيم  .. و ينعدم وجوده بمجرد موته 

عقيدتهم فى قيامة المسيح :

المسيح عندهم قام روحا فقط ... مجرد شبح ...  و جسده تحلل و تحول الى أثير و انما كان أحيانا يتخذ أجسادا ليظهر لتلاميذه ...

عقيدتهم فى الأخرويات :

ينكرون وجود جحيم !  و يقولون أن الأنسان غير المؤمن و الخاطئ يفنى بمجرد موته ولا يقوم ولا يذهب الى عذاب أبدى ولا غيره .... فقط يذهب الى حالة الفناء و يقولون أن القول بعقيدة الجحيم تخوف الناس من قرأءة الكتاب المقدس ..!   

يقولون أن السماء ليست لكل المؤمنين بل فقط لعدد معين من المؤمنين وهو العدد 144,000
المذكور فى سفر الرؤية و هؤلاء المؤمنين ال 144,000 بدء أختيارهم من أيام وجود المسيح على الأرض الى سنة 1935 !!  و فى سنة 1935 أقفل باب الأختيار ...  و على هذا فأن المؤمنين قبل مجئ المسيح ( أنبياء العهد القديم مثلا) لن يذهبوا الى السماء ! أعتمدوا فى كل هذا على تفسير ملتوى لأيات الكتاب

ماذا عن المؤمنين ( من شهود يهوه) الذين ولدوا بعد العام 1935  ؟؟ و ماذا عن أنبياء العهد القديم ؟؟؟  يقول شهود يهوه أن الباقية من المؤمنين الذين لن يذهبوا الى السماء سوف يقومون من الموت بأجسام جديدة و يعيد الله خلق أرواحهم و يجعلهم يعيشون على كوكب الأرض بعد أن يتحول الى أرض فردوسية ....  و يعيشون على تلك الأرض الفردوسية الى الأبد ... و لكنهم لن يكونوا مع المسيح فى السماء ... نفس الوضع بالنسبة لأنبياء العهد القديم ..

يدعون ال 144,000 ( أصحاب الرجاء السماوى) و ال مؤمنين من بعد 1935 ( أصحاب الرجاء الأرضى) ... و على هذا .. معظم شهود يهوه الحاليين هم من أصحاب الرجاء الأرضى لذلك عندما تقابلهم لن يكلموك عن السماء أبدا ! 

عقيدتهم فى الحكومات : 

يعتقد شهود يهوه أن كل حكومات الأرض حكومات شيطانية .. يرفضون التجنيد فى الجيش و يهربون منه  يعتبرون تحيه العلم عبادة وثنية ..  يقولون أن الله سوف يدمر جميع الحكومات و الكنائس فى معركه "هرمجدون"  و يعلن حكومة "ثيوقراطية" يديرها هو و ال 144,000 المختارين من السماء 


كيف يفكر شهود يهوه ... ؟؟

منظمة شهود يهوه تتبع مع أعضائها نظام "غسيل المخ" (brain washing)

كيف ؟؟ 

يمنع الجسم الحاكم ( فى مقر منظمة شهود يهوه الأساسى بأمريكا)  أتباع المنظمة من قراءة أى كتب مسيحية أو تفاسير مسيحية غير صادرة عن منظمتهم ..  يمنع أعضاء شهود يهوه من سماع أى عظات أو ترانيم غير صادرة عن مبشريهم ووعاظهم و من يخالف ذلك سواء بالدخول الى كنيسة أو سماع عظات أو قراءة كتب غير كتبهم يقطع من الجماعة قطع تام و يكون على الأعضاء الأخرين الأمتناع عن التعامل مع المقطوعين أو حتى القاء تحية الصباح عليهم  ! 

للمنظمة ترجمة خاصة بها للكتاب المقدس تدعى " ترجمة العالم الجديد"  و أختصارها (NWT)

هذت الترجمة يدعى شهود يهوه أنها أكثر الترجمات دقة للكتاب المقدس ... ولكن الحقيقة أن شهود يهوه دسوا تعاليمهم و عقائدهم بها !! 

مثال : 

فى ترجمة العالم الجديد تترجم الأية الموجودة فى سفر التكوين أصحاح 1 عدد 2 هكذا :

"و كانت الأرض خربة و خالية و على وجه الغمر ظلمه , و قوة الله الفعالة ترف على وجه المياه"

أستبدلوا كلمة "روح" بكلمة " قوة الله الفعالة"  و ذلك لأعتقادهم بأن الروح القدس هو مجرد قوة فقط لا غير 

يعتبر شهود يهوه أسماء مترجمى تلك الترجمة هو سر خاص بالجسم الحاكم !!  و لا يفصحون عن مترجمى تلك الترجمة 

لكن أحد شهود يهوه السابقين يقول أن مترجم هذه الترجمه هو شخص واحد فقط وهو " فريد فرانز"  أحد رؤسائهم فقط !  و من المعروف أن هذا الرجل لم تكن له معرفه كافية بالعبرية و اليونانية بل معرفته باليونانية لا تتعدى مدة دراسة لا تتعدى سنة واحدة فقط .. !! يعنى الراجل كان أخرة يعرف يقرا جملة يونانية و ممكن مايفهمهاش كمان 


أسلوب شهود يهوه 

شهود يهوه يسعون كل السعى لمن يعرفون انه لا معرفه له بالكتاب المقدس ... يبتسمون فى وجهه الى أن يوقعونه ...  لا يحبون النقاش .. لا يتحملون الأسئلة لأعتقادهم أنهم هم فقط من لديهم الحق و أن غيرهم لا يمتلك أى شئ ليقدمه اليهم !

يدعون أن كل نقاش مع العارفين بالكتاب المقدس هو مضيعة للوقت و يجب أستغلال الوقت لنشر ملكوت يهوه 



أرجو قرأءة كتاب أبونا القمص عبد المسيح بسيط  عن شهود يهوه 

"شهود يهوه من هم كيف نشأوا  ما هى عقائدهم"  الكتاب فى اللنك التالى 
http://www.fatherbassit.com/shobohat/3abd_almasi7/book_18.pdf

هذا الكتب من أدق الكتب التى قرأتها عن شهود يهوه و الرد عليهم ... أرجوا القرأة 

أن أعجبكم هذا الموضوع سوف أكتب موضع أخر عن كيفية نشأة تلك الجماعة و كيفية دخولهم الى بلدى مصر  و عن تجربتى الشخصية معهم ...  

سلام و نعمة


----------



## grges monir (4 نوفمبر 2009)

شهود يهوة  لا يمتوا  للمسيحية  او الايمان المسيحى بصلة اطلاقا
انها مجرد بدعة
سلام ونعمة


----------



## أثيناغورس (4 نوفمبر 2009)

grges monir قال:


> شهود يهوة  لا يمتوا  للمسيحية  او الايمان المسيحى بصلة اطلاقا
> انها مجرد بدعة
> سلام ونعمة



نعم أخى العزيز .. كلامك صحيح ... لكن شهود يهوه بدعة خطيرة يجب التصدى لها و بقوة لأنها للأسف تجذب الكثير من غير العارفين الى خارج الكنيسة


----------



## النهيسى (5 نوفمبر 2009)

الأنبا بيشوي مطران دمياط
 بدعة شهود يهوة وبدعة السبتيين


    تتلمذ شارل تاز راصل مؤسس بدعة شهود يهوه على بدعة أخرى وهى بدعة السبتيين التى ظهرت بصورة علانية في الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية سنة 1831م.. وبدأت حركة شهود يهوه سنة 1876م بواسطة شخص تتلمذ على السبتيين.. والسبتيين تتلمذوا أولاً على المعمدانيين وعلى الميثوديست البروتستانت..

    لكن عدم وجود سلطة للتعليم في الكنيسة، تجعل هناك إمكانية أن أحد المعمدانيين يدرِس بمفرده بفكره الخاص إلى أن يخرج برأى جديد يكوّن بواسطته طائفة جديدة مثلما حدث مع وليم ميللر مؤسس بدعة الأدفنتست السبتيين.

    جماعة شهود يهوه ينكرون ألوهية السيد المسيح وينكرون عقيدة الإله الواحد المثلث الأقانيم.. ويرفضون الاعتقاد بأن الابن والروح القدس مساوين للآب في المجد والربوبية والملك، وأن كل واحد منهم له نفس الجوهر الواحد الذي للآب.

    اعتنق شهود يهوه كل عقائد السبتيين تقريباً وأضافوا إليها عقائد أخرى مثل إنكار ألوهية السيد المسيح وإنكار ألوهية الروح القدس.

    المجمع المقدس لكنيستنا القبطية الأرثوذكسية برئاسة صاحب القداسة البابا شنودة الثالث قرر رسمياً في جلسته المنعقدة في يوم السبت 17 يونيو سنة 1989م اعتبار أن طائفتى شهود يهوه والسبتيين هما طوائف غير مسيحية، لا نعترف بهما كمسيحيين، وحذّر المجمع المقدس من حضور اجتماعاتهما، أو دخولهما إلى بيوت الأقباط الأرثوذكس مثل سائر الهراطقة والمبتدعين..

    عملت طائفة شهود يهوه ترجمة خاصة بها للكتاب المقدس اسمها "ترجمة العالم الحديث" نحن لا نعترف بصحة هذه الترجمة لأنهم حاولوا تحريف الكثير من العهد القديم والعهد الجديد.. ولذلك أيضاً حذّر المجمع المقدس من الاعتراف بهذه الترجمة الخاصة بطائفة شهود يهوه.

والسيد المسيح قال: "من ثمارهم تعرفونهم" (مت7: 16 ،20).​

شكرا لموضوعك الرائع جدا​


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (27 مارس 2010)

للرفع


----------



## ahm@d n@bil 1 (19 مارس 2012)

*نعم سمعت بهم *

*أعتقد أنها هي الطائفة المسيحية الوحيدة التي لا تؤمن بلاهوت المسيح *


----------

